# Installing the src and ports collections after system install



## rdindir (Jul 28, 2022)

Hello all,

I have installed FreeBSD 13.1 the other day. But during the install when selecting the sets (in the dialog titled "distribution select") I did not choose the source set (system source tree) and the ports collection set (ports tree). So they were not installed.

I wanted to ask how I could install these now (after I have installed the system)?

Regards,
Riza


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 28, 2022)

To install the ports collection use this command as root:

```
portsnap auto
```
For the source you have a couple of options. If you want to rely on _freebsd-update_ and update the entire system as such, download the src.txz and uncompress in your root. You can also clone with git but I don't know if _freebsd-update_ will update there.


----------



## rdindir (Jul 28, 2022)

Menelkir said:


> To install the ports collection use this command as root:
> 
> ```
> portsnap auto
> ...



Thank you.


----------

